# Laser etched cutting board



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, another cutting board thread... sorry. :nerd:

This is an all Maple board 12" x 15" x 1 1/4". The top 1/2" is bookmatched with some nice ribbon in a few spots, mostly toward the left side. The reason I'm posting yet another cutting board is that I've never done one like this and that's typically what I post. I don't see any point in showing y'all cutting boards just like the last 10 or 20 I've made so you get to see the new ones and then I won't bother y'all again. Well, unless it's sort of the same with a new and interesting twist.

I cut the board, drew the design in CorelDraw X8, and took the CorelDraw artwork to the laser shop I do work for and they cut it for me while I had a cup of coffee and waited the 30 minutes it took to burn the design. This was cut on a 60 watt Epilog and done in one pass. I lightly sanded the whole board with 400 grit when I got back to the shop so the tree and other burn areas would take on a bit more character. Then the standard 2 coats of mineral oil the first day followed by our Beeswax and mineral oil mix the next day. On the bottom are silicone rubber feet attached with stainless steel screws.

Anyway, here's the board. 
























David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the deer scene you created, it turned out great.

That's the thing about a good powerful laser, you get a good even burn. 

A lot of these hobby diode lasers for CNC attachment they are selling are way underpowered and you have to burn the file two or three times and still don't get a good burn.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nicely done, David! For sure to nice to cut anything on.
About how deep did it burn? Might look nice with a epoxy finish, too. That's something I plan on trying in the near future.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks! Maybe 1/32", Dave. It's just enough to be a relief but not so deep as to be a pocket. I used our traditional mineral oil/Beeswax in case they ever do want to cut on it even though I seriously doubt it will ever be used for anything except kitchen art.

David


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutley beautiful cutting board David, just like the rest of your work. Also I would like to say that your's are the only pictures I am able to see on the forum, I don't know if the pics are posted differently or what the reason is, but as an aside, you are a real good photographer also. 

I was just going to terminate my membership here because I can't see the pictures that almost all the members send. I personally don't send many pictures, since my wood working skills are in no way equal to most people on this site, I have posted pictures of my first acoustic guitar build and my router table build. Both of these projects were completed with the help of members here, which is why I didn't want to leave the forum. If anyone knows why I can only receive photos from one member, could you please share a fix, I presently see a box with a question mark in it on all other posts. Thank you for the help.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, Rick! I enjoy photography almost as much as woodworking.

As to the photos showing up I can tell you that I am posting photos to this site's web server, no third party hosting and no links. I don't know how others do it but I don't imagine I'm the only one doing it this way. 

I see all the photos others post, including your guitar and router table (both good, btw!), and I'm using IE11 on a Windows 10 Pro computer. What browser and platform are you using? Is it possible your security settings are blocking some photos? You might post this message with an explanation over in the Site Help section where the admins will see it - there might be something they can do to assist.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very sharp looking, and great artwork


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well executed David. 

Based on the "book matching" of the grain, I assume that this is not a end grain board and so would be very interested in your comments as to how this process might turn out on an end grain board.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Jon! It varies on an end grain board. I've done one with an all Maple end grain board and even that is varied on how the laser burns depending on how the grain is oriented, so it isn't as even as doing it on a face grain board. When the end grain is a mix of Walnut, Cherry, and Maple like most I've done then the laser burn is all over the map. It still looks ok but just simply looks better on a face grain board.

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

David:

Appreciate the follow up. I thought perhaps the burn would scatter a bit on an end grain board.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

No sir, it is very precise on whatever it cuts. At least these are - they are well set up and focused.

David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's just stunningly beautiful.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

What nice work great use of your new tools.


----------

